# When lil horses fly!!



## ponyboi09 (Feb 24, 2008)

Show off your little ones flying. Love the way my littleones float and leap, lets see yours.

















Show me yours.

Will


----------



## Jill (Feb 24, 2008)

Neat topic! Here are some of my minis in motion


----------



## ponyboi09 (Feb 24, 2008)

Jill,

LOVE that first one!! oooh...your paliminos are gorgeous! and I love that little colt!!

Beautiful pictures and horses!!

Will


----------



## Devon (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice Photos!

Our new girl can Fly even with her Baby Belly





All Four off the ground!





















Sweetgrass











Wee Man


----------



## ponyboi09 (Feb 24, 2008)

I love your new mare Devon! and as always you always take great pictures.


----------



## Devon (Feb 24, 2008)

ponyboi09 said:


> I love your new mare Devon! and as always you always take great pictures.


Thanks



Im going to have to take a video of her trot I cvant even capture it lol. Its just so amazing to watch. Maybe once her babies out she can do single pleasure - in 2009





The daddy is HOF Park Harness so this foals going to have to go to a driving home if we cant keep it


----------



## Nigel (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's my boy taking flight!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 24, 2008)

our winged ones

our mare Chera Pooh






our stallion Bow


----------



## suz (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's my flying guy!






Actually, it looks like he's hopping! My big jack rabbit!


----------



## ponyboi09 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nigel,

Love that third picture, looks like hes taking off for a quick flight around the farm.

Eagles Ring Farm,

I really like that first picture, I'm going to have to try the jumping classes this year. I love that last one of your stallion, dontcha just love when they are in that mood to show off, lol cracks me up.

Suz,

Looks like your guy cleared the jump by a LONG shot, lol.

Thanks for showing everyone,

Will


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is one of Willie I took yesterday.. Floating!


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 24, 2008)

Miss Melody


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Feb 24, 2008)

Here are some of my "lil' flyers" LOL





Prince, Pony cross~






Cherry, mini~











Rusty, mini~











Kowboy, mini & Sonny, mini cross~


----------



## ponyboi09 (Feb 24, 2008)

bunches of great pictures.... keep 'em coming everyone!!


----------



## minimule (Feb 25, 2008)

Savannah at 3 days old.


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 25, 2008)

Just took these yesterday...


----------



## minihorsefrnd (Feb 25, 2008)

Lil Bit O' Tequila's Eclipse - Playing in the snow!!


----------



## Buckskin gal (Feb 25, 2008)

Here is a couple of my flyers!!






Taking off for flight!!


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Feb 25, 2008)

Hmmm...I think I own pigs, becuase i've never seen mine fly.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 25, 2008)

Here's a few


----------



## PaintNminis (Feb 25, 2008)

I have quite a few Flying Pics that I LOVE but I am only posting my 3 Favorites


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 25, 2008)

Here is my Giddy playing in the snow..


----------



## Buckskin gal (Feb 25, 2008)

I absolutely love this picture showing the delight of life!



We all need to jump for joy now and then! Mary



minimule said:


> Savannah at 3 days old.


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 25, 2008)

My horses LOVE to fly  I'll keep the photos to just the minis though... and hope you don't mind so many!

Chianti






Chili Pepper:





















Cocoa











Concho, hubby's 24 y/o driving horse 





















Jessi

Midnight


























Ruby
















Sage






Spin


























Tracker


























And Tucker


----------



## Devon (Feb 25, 2008)

Aww I love spin!


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks!





Jessi


----------



## Basketmiss (Feb 26, 2008)

Wonderful pictures everyone!!


----------



## MyBarakah (Feb 26, 2008)

This is a great thread!

Here's a few of mine that like to fly! loL!

Dancer
















This is my yearling Gracie as a baby last year






And here's my '07 Erica colt, SockIt


----------



## ponyboi09 (Feb 26, 2008)

MyBarakah said:


> This is a great thread!
> 
> Here's a few of mine that like to fly! loL!
> 
> Dancer



These two are stunning!!!

Good job on the pictures everyone, Love them all. Lots of happy horses, just makes you smile.

Will


----------



## Rebecca (Feb 28, 2008)

Dancer is gorgeous! Now THAT'S flying!








Here are my two flyers-





















Neat post! I love action shots, especially the flying ones!


----------



## Aimee005 (Feb 28, 2008)

Love the pic! I cant wait to get my first mini and see him fly, lol.


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 29, 2008)

HOLY COW DANCER IS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!

Jessi


----------



## MyBarakah (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi!

Thanks for the nice compliments on Dancer!



She is a amazing horse, not just as a performance horse but also a amazing halter horse too! She's just 2 this year so we will only do the halater & liberty class. Then once she's 3 we will beable to do the jumping and really get into the performace stuff with her. She is such a drama queen too! I have another yearling filly Maggie who is not related to her but is built almost the same and moves a little like Dancer but has a mind & body like her and I know will do really well in the show pen this year! I LOVE my Dancer filly!! Horses like these are unreplaceable!! Once in a life time horses!!


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Mar 2, 2008)

Some really athletic horses on here. Great action shots

everyone. Here are a couple of my flyers - Woody and Mercedes.


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 2, 2008)

here some of our stud Echo.Notice he has his feet off the ground in the photos. I think he would be a great jumper.



Echo is a sweetheart.His first foal is due anyday can't wait.



































keepsake our appy stud.can't wait to bred him to some mares for 2009




he is onlyl 27 inches tall.


----------



## Samm S (Mar 2, 2008)

This is Alfalfa my beloved Gelding. hes quick the flying hunk.

http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n235/mi...view¤t=alfy.jpg

http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n235/mi...=Alfalfalon.jpg

http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n235/mi...iew¤t=Alfaa.jpg

http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n235/mi...¤t=IMG_0614.jpg

http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n235/mi...yalfalfalon.jpg

http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n235/mi...alfrunning1.jpg

thans for letting me share!












nice photos everyone!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 9, 2008)

Here's Sundance Kid flying at the National Drive 2007. The only thing holding him down is me and the cart!! VBG!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 9, 2008)

This is kind of a silly shot. She's not very modest.


----------



## joylee123 (Mar 9, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]I couldn't resist



This is my new mare Oak Park Ima Little Blue as a foal






[/SIZE]






[SIZE=12pt]Joy[/SIZE]


----------



## ponyboi09 (Mar 9, 2008)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> This is kind of a silly shot. She's not very modest.



HAHAHA tooo cute, good job captureing that moment, love that picture.

Will


----------



## Alex (Mar 9, 2008)

i_love_alfalfa said:


> This is Alfalfa my beloved Gelding. hes quick the flying hunk.
> 
> http://s113.photobucket.com/albums/n235/mi...view¤t=alfy.jpg
> 
> ...


I wanted to let you know that none of your links work!


----------



## Kya's Mom (Mar 15, 2008)

Here are some pics of Kya flying around the arena her first time out.


----------



## Laura Leopard (Mar 15, 2008)

Here is my guy flying.


----------



## Brandi* (Mar 15, 2008)

YAY you finally got on this thing









She sure is looking good



Great pics







Kya's Mom said:


> Here are some pics of Kya flying around the arena her first time out.


----------



## Zora (Jun 9, 2009)

My mini Midnight, she has locking stifles, but is much better with exercise and loves to jump>


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jun 9, 2009)

Saber shots...


----------

